# Analoges Messen mit dem PC



## der_iwan (11 Dezember 2007)

Hallo an die Runde
Ich soll analoge Messwerte mit einem Laptop erfassen.
Zu welchem Hersteller (Hard und Software ) würdet ihr mir raten.


der_iwan


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2007)

http://digital.ni.com/worldwide/germany.nsf/main?readform


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
kommt drauf an, wenn dir 2-3 messungen pro sekunde reichen gibt es diese labjack usb boxen mit profilab expert software für ca. 200€, ni ist das optimum aber auch unverschämt teuer, ich habe ein labjack u12 mit der software und kann nicht meckern.


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Dezember 2007)

Wie schnell?
Wie genau?

Evtl. tut's auch was relativ einfaches für USB?

http://www.meilhaus.de


----------



## drfunfrock (14 Dezember 2007)

Wer es günstig haben will und trotzdem genau arbeiten  möchte, kauft sich das Butter-und Brot DMM 34401A von Agilent und steuert es mit RS232. Genauigkeit bis zu 6.5 Dezimalziffern. Wenn man die Integrationszeit hoch genug stellt, wird dabei auch das Rauschen ausgefiltert. Instrumente die nach dem Dual-Slope-Verfahren arbeiten sind zwar nicht schnell, aber um Grössenordnungen genauer als AD-Wandler-Karten. Zumdem ist im Messverfahren, der Filter faktisch schon eingebaut.


----------

